

Ballmer to Purge His Sportsball Team of iPads - houseofshards
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/25/ballmer-to-purge-his-sportsball-team-of-those-evil-apple-things/

======
richmarr
Had to look twice to convince myself this wasn't The Onion

